# Hedgehog Name Ideas...



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

We're picking our baby pygmy hedgehog up in a few weeks and we're baffled on what to call her! She's an albino..

Names on a postcard please! :2thumb:


----------



## LauraandLee (Nov 11, 2008)

join pygmy hogs uk maybe you can steal other peoples names :lol2:
Also loads of information on advice on there 

Been sure to introduce yourself it very friendly - see you there :2thumb:


----------



## Mrs Mental (May 5, 2009)

Tinker is a good name for her! Tinker the stinker :lol2: I've never known something with such a little bum manage to make such smelly poo's :lol2:


----------



## Myjb23 (Oct 14, 2009)

Dont ask me, i give them silly names (Sidney and Mocha lol).


----------



## Fraggle (Feb 24, 2008)

haha!!! mine is called eponine 
i'm steering clear of the hedgehog forums at the moment cos all the pics make me want another teeny hoglet!!!

good job i only have the one at the moment mind, she has mites- ARGH!!!! :bash:

good luck finding a name! do you have a fave film character or anything? my dogs are austin (austin powers) and ferris (ferris bueller!) and my hedgehog is named after a character from les miserables :blush:


----------



## xvickyx (Jul 21, 2009)

Twiglet  so cute


----------



## vogelport (Feb 4, 2008)

Bramble. :flrt:


----------



## Sega (Dec 8, 2009)

Im a Child of the Nineties so I would have called it Amy after Sonic the headgehogs gf, but obviously that doesnt suit everyone.

What about tiggywinkle aftyer the Beartrix Potter character, if Ive got the name right.


----------



## Stavros88 (Dec 6, 2008)

Sega said:


> Im a Child of the Nineties so I would have called it Amy after Sonic the headgehogs gf, but obviously that doesnt suit everyone.
> 
> What about tiggywinkle aftyer the Beartrix Potter character, if Ive got the name right.


Does dying an albino hedgehog blue qualify as animal cruelty?


----------

